# European(?) bike ID



## Colton1936 (Apr 18, 2017)

Assuming it's 50s or newer, there's no head badge or holes to suggest that it ever had one. Any ideas?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 19, 2017)

we need a list of what markings  you can find on it - check hubs, crank, saddle

The fork crown and rear stays look unusual for a European bike, but I've seen that chain guard in old French catalog, will get back to you...

ok, here's what I found


 
Looks like the remaining framework of a Bluemels celluloid chainguard, or close-enough to the top two French guards


----------



## non-fixie (Jul 3, 2017)

That looks like a Dutch bike to me. Thirties rather than fifties. And that fork crown cap looks a lot like the one on this Turner, although other brands may have used that design as well:

http://www.transportfiets.net/2010/02/01/ads-andere-winterklus/


----------

